# Xtrail steering wobble- advice



## tezza2 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am writing this in the hope of some advice on a 2006 Xtrail columbia dci.

I had an accident on the ice in december 2010, I tried to turn a corner at the bottom of a hill, and locked the brakes and went head on into a kerb, the drivers side front wheel hit a kerb head on and burst the tyre, breaking the wheel and pushing the lower arm backwards.

After I received the car back from the garage, I have noticed that the steering wheel seems to wobble from side to side, which seems to be affected by the road surface, and also doe's the same under braking.

I have also had problems with the brake calipers seizing, which has warped the front discs, of which I changed last year.

*My Question is, I am trying to determine wether the wobble is caused by the warped discs, or something else that may have been damaged by the accident? *

I also noticed that the O.E. satelite navigation screen has a number of lines starting from the bottom of the screen which were not there before. The insurance company refuse to accept that these were caused by the accident.

Any advice on this would be much appreciated.

Thankyou


----------



## Stu100 (Mar 20, 2011)

Warped disks will only give you wheel wobble when you brake.

Take the car back to the garage where it was repaired and ask them to check it.


----------

